# Neuter Questions



## LittlePeanut (Jul 3, 2007)

Hi everyone,

I am getting my 5 month old chihuahua neutered next week and was wondering if anyone could prepare me for what will be expected afterwards please? 

He is crate trained at night and if I go somewhere where he cant come during the day. I heard most dogs will lick their wound, if he was to wear one of those lampshade things, I don't think he would fit in his crate! I don't want to let him sleep out of his crate incase this stops him doing it in the future, plus my bed is pretty high and I would not want him to fall off. Is there any other options to stop him licking a wound?

I am sure I will get an after care list but I would like to be prepared so I can give him the best possible care. 

Thank you in advance


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

Maybe I was just lucky, but I have only had to use the Elizabethan collar one time after surgery. Several dogs never needed them. While you are there you can just remind him to leave it with a little redirection. If he does need to wear the collar, Do you have a bathroom or kitchen that you can fence off to leave him in while he can't be watched and where he doesn't have access to your furniture? A very small room would be best. I have worked at spay/neuter clinics where 55 dogs get fixed in 1 day and talking to the people after. not to many people had any issues at all. Spays tend to be a bit harder as it is more intrusive of a surgery. Best of Luck.


----------



## Lorina (Jul 1, 2006)

A lot of dogs don't need the cone. Typically, the vet and staff will keep an eye on him while he's still at the vet, and if he's a "pee pee licker," he'll get a cone. Otherwise, it'll be up to you to keep an eye on him and watch for any excessive licking or biting at sutures. If he does need one, it should be on any time you're not able to watch him. 

An elizabethan collar for a chihuahua would be very small. He should still fit comfortably in his crate. If the crate is too small, maybe you could ask friends, or even your vet, if they have a slightly larger crate you could borrow during his recovery time.

Otherwise, you'll probably be surprised at how little he's affected by surgery. The first night he's home, they typically don't get food and very minimal water. Too much could cause vomiting. If he's a very tiny chi, the vet may suggest you do feed him a little to prevent his glucose level from dipping. 

By the next morning, you'll probably wonder if they even did anything to him, because he's acting completely himself.  Try to keep him quiet, and prevent him from running and jumping. Too much activity could cause fluids to build up around the incision, called a soroma, which kind of looks like an egg shaped swollen area near the sutures. A lot of owners are very concerned, but it's generally not a problem, and goes away on it's own over the next few weeks.


----------



## LittlePeanut (Jul 3, 2007)

Thank you both for your replies! They have been helpful!


----------



## LittlePeanut (Jul 3, 2007)

Hi Again,

Peanut was neutered today and as I feared is licking his wound. I really don't want to put an e collar on him as 1 he won't like it and 2 I don't want it on when he is in his crate.

Is there anything I can spray on it to stop him licking it please? I have seen bitter apple but scared to use it incase it stings or causes infection? Does anyone know?

Any help would be greatly appreciated, thank you!


----------



## Lorina (Jul 1, 2006)

The ecollar is your safest bet. Even with the collar, he'll try to lick it, and could still get at it, but it will slow him down. It needs to be on him at all times when you're not there to watch him closely.


----------



## lovemygreys (Jan 20, 2007)

I agree with Lorina. You wouldn 't want to spray or otherwise put anything on an incision that fresh and definitely not without consulting your vet first. On larger dogs you can try putting boxers on them, but I suppose they'd be way to big for a chi, unless you have access to some baby clothes!


----------



## redox (May 21, 2007)

Yeah, bitter apple is mostly alcohol anyway. Not something you'd want to put on an incision.


----------



## LittlePeanut (Jul 3, 2007)

Ok thank you! Yeah I def do not want to hurt him, I shall go and purchase a collar!! Thanks again!


----------



## LeRoymydog (Feb 25, 2007)

My moms chihuahua puppy just got neutered and spayed at the same time. One testicle didn't drop so they had to go into his abdomen and get it out. His incision went from the bottom of his rib cage to where his scrotum used to be. He would lick it at times, but mostly he was licking where the hair was shaved. 

I would think it wouldn't be a problem unless he's overwhelming licking at it. Also, my mom held him a lot during the healing process so she could stop him when he was licking the sutures.


----------



## LittlePeanut (Jul 3, 2007)

Hi,

Yeah I have been with him since the op, so I am able to stop him licking, just not when he is in his crate at night. The wound is very small and seems to be healing well.

Another problem now, he has never been a barker, but now seems to bark at anything and everything, and keeps trying to bite me and is super hyper, he is on Rimadyl pain killers, I am wondering if this is causing his strange behaviour!

Anyone had problems with this med?


----------

